# DIY K1 sump, easy and cheap



## MEDHBSI

So I decided friday that i needed to build a new K1 sump because my current one is to tall for my stand and its really difficult and messy to remove the filter socks. Some things i did differently with this one is I moved where the excess water gets removed from the sump because it was in between my filter socks and sometimes the sock would drain right into my overflow! also I put a lip around where the filter socks are so it they overflow the water goes into the tank instead of my floor 

Lots of pictures and a video or 2 to follow. I will update the thread when its up and running as well. The pictures are kind of not in order except the last 2 

Descriptive Video:


----------



## MEDHBSI




----------



## MEDHBSI




----------



## MEDHBSI




----------



## mitchb

Looks legit and pretty hands off other than changing out the socks. That is my regret too that there is not much space to move on my tank as my stand is low. Some great ideas for next sump


----------



## MEDHBSI

i use a drip system + filter socks so my only maintenance is changing the sock every few weeks. No water changes no filter cleaning  life is good


----------



## smccleme

MEDHBSI said:


> i use a drip system + filter socks so my only maintenance is changing the sock every few weeks. No water changes no filter cleaning  life is good


I use dual nylon filter socks (7x14 inch) with smaller ones inside 4x14 and I need to clean them every 3-4 days. Filthy africans. Ditto on the drip.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Looks good. Now we need some action videos.


----------



## spit.fire

Question... Why use bulkheads? Why not just leave a small gap under the baffle


----------



## MEDHBSI

I will be placing 90's out of the bulkheads to direct the water up giving the K1 a better flow. If you have a small gap on the bottom the water will go straight to the outfall piping and not flow as much.

edit: The K1 is also pretty small so the gap would have to be to small and not allow enough water flow



spit.fire said:


> Question... Why use bulkheads? Why not just leave a small gap under the baffle


----------



## MEDHBSI

Videos to come! hopefully i install in this weekend and if it doesn't fit lol i will be selling it. i have measured the space but you never know haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2

MEDHBSI said:


> Videos to come! hopefully i install in this weekend and if it doesn't fit lol i will be selling it. i have measured the space but you never know haha


This is always the rub with a sump. I want to sump my bigger tanks now but without having planned them with a sump it's next to impossible to get a proper size one underneath. My next big tank will start with a sump in the planning.


----------

